
Show HN: Conversion Checklist - sak5sk
http://getconversionchecklist.com/
======
txu
I really like how this tool is positioned. Simple and useful.

~~~
sak5sk
TY! It is not original, nor definitive but a good foundation IMO. Nice to have
for any new project ;)

